# Empfehlungen für guten Biwaksack



## erexx (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe vor den Sommer eine lange Alpentour zu machen. Da ich hauptsächlich draußen schlafen werde, bin ich im Moment auf der Suche nach einem Biwaksack.
Er sollte atmungsaktiv sein (Goretex), unter 500g wiegen und zudem nicht mehr als 100 kosten (Student). Außerdem wäre es super wenn er olivgrün oder tarnfarben wäre.
Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Vorschlag? Gibt viele Modelle und ich blicke einfach nicht mehr durch...

Schonmal Danke 
Andi


----------



## polo (28. Januar 2011)

kennst du den test? http://www.bergsteiger.de/_downloads/freiedownloads/bergsteiger/bs_2010_05_Not-Dach.pdf
neben einigen produkten und bewertungen sind da auch sonst gute tipps drin, worauf zu achten ist. ich habe den darin gesteten salewa ptx irgendwas. der ist für 2-3 nächte ausreichend atmungsaktiv. aber mit jedem biwaksack ist der schlafsack irgendwann durch, wenn man nicht das entsprechende wetter hat zum trocknen/lüften. tarnfarben ist m.e. quatsch, mind. 1 seite sollte grell sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (28. Januar 2011)

Gib das Geld lieber für ein sehr leichtes (olives) Tarp aus und investier 18 Euro in den Mountain Equipement ultralight Biwaksack. Damit hast Du besseren Wetterschutz, bei besseren Schlafkomfort (in den Biwaksack würd ich nur kriechen wenns richtig kalt oder Nass wird).

Statt dem schlafsack wär noch ein Quilt, also quasi eine Outdoordecke, eine alternative. Leichter und günstiger.

Schlafsack und Matte haste ja dabei, oder?

Sonst bist Du ja ein knallharter Hund, so auf dem bloßen Boden zu nächtigen...


----------



## erexx (28. Januar 2011)

Also erstmal danke
@polo ne den Test kannte ich noch nicht, danke. Das mit dem eventuell trocknen ist kein Problem, ich hoffe nicht, dass es Tage durchregnet. Tarnfarben soll er einfach deshalb sein, weil ich beim schlafen meine Ruhe haben will.. Bin zuvor immer mit einem türkies-lila Zelt rumgelaufen und kam mit dabei irgendwei blöd vor. Ich will den Sack auch nicht für eventuelle Notfälle verwenden, sondern wirklich mehrere Tage darin schlafen können.

@jocki
Also eine kleine Plane hab ich ohnehin dabei, weshalb ich mir das Tarp eigentlich sparen kann. Trotzdem, der Mountain Equipement ultralight Biwaksack ist halt eigentlich nur für Notfälle gebaut und deshalb nicht das was ich suche. An warmen trockenen Tagen brauch ich eh weder Biwaksack noch Tarp. Schlafsack habe ich mit und eine Matte brauchte ich nochnie...


Ich habe schon ein paar Touren gemacht und hatte bisher immer ein kleines 2Mann Zelt ohne Gestänge mit(wurden ersetzt duch Stöcke). Aber praktischer und unaufälliger wäre einfach ein Biwaksack, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Jocki (28. Januar 2011)

Da widersprech ich jetzt mal ganz pauschal. Ein Biwaksack macht für mich einzig sinn wofür er gedacht ist: Ein Notfallschutz gegen Kälte und Regen um damit eine Nacht ohne weitere Biwakausrüstung zu überstehen. 

Die Goretexdinger sind in meinen Augen Spezialteile fürs hochalpine Bergsteigen, wobei kein Zelt eingesetzt werden kann, aber eine Nacht mit starken Wind und Schnee überstanden werden muß.

Du möchtest offensichtlich einen kleinen, leichten Schutz für verregnete Nächte. Problem in meinen Augen ist nicht die Nacht, sondern die Zeit bis zum Schlafengehen.

Je nachdem wie Du deine Tour gestalten möchtest, sind ja zwischen Beendigung der Tagesetappe und der Nachtruhe einige Stunden zu verbringen. Wenn es richtig kübelt braucht man (zumindest ich) eine Unterkunft in der man sich ein bischen rühren kann. Vom Kochen, essen, Gepäckaufbewahrung etc. ganz zu schweigen. Von 6 Uhr abends bis Sonnenaufgang im geschlossen Biwaksack, ohne Matte zu verbringen während meine restliche Ausrüstung in ner Schlammpfütze um mich herum treibt, ist ne Erfahrung auf die ich persönlich verzichten könnte. Wie man bei strömenden Regen aus seinen Klamotten raus und einigermaßen trocken in den Schlafsack/Biwaksack kommt, konnte mir bis jetzt auch noch keiner erklären. 

Sollte man auf Mückenverseuchte gebiete stoßen, ist der Biwaksack auch reichlich nutzlos.

Auch wenn du offensichtlich ein harter Hund bist, in ner Nacht mit strömenden Regen wirds im Biwaksack mit Schlafsack ohne Matte von unten richtig kalt. Vor allem auf 2000 m. Dazu wird einfach zuviel Kälte vom Boden übertragen. Isolierung von unten bietet der Schlafsack zusammengedrückt nicht.

Um konsequent bei jeden Wetter draußen zu übernachten kommst Du meiner Meinung nach nicht an nem Zelt, tarptent (Tarp ist oberhalb der Baumgrenze doof) und ner Matte vorbei. Das ganze Gerödel vernünftig am MTB unterzubringen ist aber schwierig. Wenn Du vorhast prinzipiell nur bei guten Wetter draußen zu schlafen, und den Biwaksack für eventuell aufziehende Regenschauer zur Verfügung zu haben, seh ich keinen Sinn darin in ein teures Goremodell zu investieren.

Der beste Kompromiß aus Gewicht, Packmaß, maximalen Wetterschutz und openair feeling ist wohl ein Tarptent + minimale Matte+ Leichtschlafsack oder Quilt.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (29. Januar 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> Der beste Kompromiß aus Gewicht, Packmaß, maximalen Wetterschutz und openair feeling ist wohl ein Tarptent + minimale Matte+ Leichtschlafsack oder Quilt.


Quilt - was ist das denn? Kenne ich bisher nur als bunte (Patchwork-) Zierdecke...


----------



## grothauu (30. Januar 2011)

Biwaksack ist nur was, wenn extremer Wenigschwitzer bist, sonst liegst du einfach in deinem eigenen Saft. Als Matte würde ich kurze Therm a Rest in Erwägung ziehen, oder Exped Doublemat, die ist unzerstörbar und multifunktional. 

Deine Farbüberlegungen versteh ich voll. Wir machen das auch öfter so und haben einen Schlagsack in ROT .  Hat beim Kauf einfach keiner so weit gedacht... Letztens wurden wir nachts vertrieben.


----------



## erexx (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo nochmal
Das ein Biwaksack nicht perfekt ist ist mir klar. Wenn es nicht regnet=> kein Problem, schlafsack raus und schlafen. Nervig ist es nur, wenn das Wetter dann umschlägt und es in der Nacht regnet. Ein Zelt, Tarp oder ähnliches aufzubauen- bei Regen, mitten in der Nacht und dazu noch schön verschlafen,...,nein Danke!. Wenn es von Anfang an regnet wird ohnehin ein Tarp (einfache Baumarktplane) gespannt und zusätzlich noch bei Bedarf der Biwaksack verwendet. Weitere Vorteile sind, viel unauffälliger und unkompizierter (man kann, wenn es sein muss, auch schneller verschwinden  )

Das es mit Biwaksäcken Kondensationsprobleme gibt hab ich mittlerweile schon öfter gelesen doch das muss ich wohl so hinnehmen...


----------



## stuntzi (30. Januar 2011)

Zwar etwas offtopic da kein Sack, aber ein Tarptent (zb das Contrail) wiegt 800 Gramm. Man kann's problemlos an den Lenker schnallen. Wind- und Mückenschutz ist inklusive und wenn's nicht regnet, ersetzt es einfach die Unterlage. 

Sowas ziehe ich jederzeit einem Biwaksack vor, so richtig viel leichter sind die ja auch nicht. Tarnfarbe passt auch, nur der Preis ist leider etwas abgehoben.

Für eine Alpentour in unseren Breiten allerdings kann man meiner Erfahrung nach auf Tarptent oder Biwaksack komplett verzichten. Schlafsack und Isomatte genügen. Mückenprobleme gibts hier ja nicht und wenns mal nach Regen aussieht, findet sich eigentlich immer ein Heuschober, ein Felsüberhang, ein Vordach, eine Bushaltestelle oder sonst irgendwas dichtes. Und bei unglaublichem Riesensauwetter radelt man halt zur nächsten Pension oder Berghütte, sowas steht in den Alpen ja dicht an dicht.


----------



## Jocki (30. Januar 2011)

ein Quilt ist eine Decke die aus gleichem Material und Füllung wie ein Schlafsack besteht. Im Sommer ist ein Mumienschlafsack nicht wirklich notwendig. Da kann man mit so ner Decke ordentlich packmaß und Gewicht sparen.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=de&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&ei=CbtFTcLgH5SFswbz0YjVDQ


----------



## horstj (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
zum Biwaksack kann ich auch nur raten, das einfach vorher zu probieren. Schutz, Gewicht und Feuchtigkeitsproblematik stehen dann schnell in Frage. DAs Einsatzspektrum ist sehr eng. Goretex ist sehr schwer und kann seine Vorteile aus verschiednen GrÃ¼nden beim Sack gar nicht nutzen. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit pertex gemacht wie bspw. beim rab ultra bivi. auch recht gut soll der mld event bivy sein.

zum tarptent: ist die ungleich (bei gleichem Gewicht) flexiblere und komfortablere Variante. Berichte findet man leicht durch googlen bei den ultraleicht trekking spinnern. ein tarptent aus silnylon wiegt je nach material, grÃ¶Ãe und Ã¶sen/schlaufen 2-600gr und kostet 40 bis ... â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erexx (31. Januar 2011)

Jetzt habt ihr dann mich soweit, dass ich mir gar nichts mehr kaufe 
Ein Tarptent habe ich in Form einer Gewebeplane dabei. (Schnur verrottbar sollte man meiner Meinung nach sowieso immer dabei haben). 
Da ich ohnehin ausschließlich an Orten schlafe an denen mich keiner sieht und dort auch immer Bäume stehen reicht das.


----------



## wartool (2. Februar 2011)

Um die Verwirrung zu komplettieren... ganz passable Ausrüstung zu recht guten Preisen ..

schau mal bei www.alpkit.com (england)

dort findest Du biwaksäcke und nette kleine Matten usw..

viel Spaß


----------



## Kingsnail (2. Februar 2011)

Aloha,
_auf E-Bay gibt es recht gute Bundeswehrbiwaksäcke. Hab einen von Carinthia. Mit dem B-Sack hab ich Regennächte relativ problemlos überstanden. Eine schöne Beschreibung _http://nrwstud.wordpress.com/2009/1...-nicht-mehr-bundeswehr-biwaksack-mit-goretex/
Der Biwaksack ist zwar mit ca. 1000 gr. relativ schwer, meiner Meinung nach rentiert sich das Mehrgewicht aufgrund des Platzangebotes und der Verarbeitung aber.

Als Isomatte nutze ich bisher die Therm-a-Rest Trail, werd mir aber nun die Exped Synmat basic 7.5 zulegen (Dicker, bis -11 Grad, geringes Packmass)
Falls du doch noch ein Zelt anvisieren solltest, könntest du dir das Jack Wolfskin Gossamer ansehen. Geringes Packmass/Gewicht, relativ kleiner Preis. Mit dem Zelt hab ich schon massive Gewitter gut überstanden.
Grüße
Kingsnail


----------

